# Incubator



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

Thinking about getting an incubator.. Any suggestions?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

garyb said:


> Thinking about getting an incubator.. Any suggestions?


Maybe post in the incubation & hatching forum.? You'll likely get more replies from experienced folks. I'm getting a couple my self, haven't decided on which one, I think I'll make a homemade one this weekend and try it a couple times this fall & winter.


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok good idea. Thank u


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Moved ..........


----------



## ftwchopper (Aug 5, 2012)

Depends on how many eggs you want to hatch at one time and how much money you want to spend.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

we are getting 1 next month
looking to hatch out some young buff orpingtin layers for next year


----------



## CrazyFluteLoop (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey garyb, I went to this website www.dasp.com (found it advertised online). They have 7 egg digital incubators.
My mom is a teacher and they are hatching eggs as a science project. There is a water dish and a fan to keep the humidity levels and the air circulated. It works REALLY well. They haven't had to worry about monitoring the temperature.
You can use the promo coupon I used if you like. The code was cs4688 for 10% off. 
Best thing I liked, is it's free shipping!

I hope you find what you are looking for! And good luck!


----------

